# Was ist eine Barschrute?



## Andal (3. November 2014)

Was ist eine Barschrute?

Liest man hier im Board von Barschruten, so landet man unweigerlich bei den Empfehlungen für höchstens mannslange Stöckchen, die gerade eben mal 15 gr. befördern können. Warum? Wollt ihr nur Bürschlinge und keine Barsche fangen?

Ruten, mit denen ich den Barschen nachstelle, sind zwischen 240 und 275 cm lang und sie haben ein maximales Wurfgewicht bis zu 80 gr.. Schaut man sich ordentliche Barsche mal genauer an, dann weiß man auch warum. Für einen guten Barsch ist, angesichts seiner Futterluke, ein Fischlein von 10 bis 15 cm wirklich gar kein Problem; ganz im Gegenteil.

Spätestens hier muss das 15 gr. Rütlein kräftig passen. Solche Köder wirft es nicht mehr und die entsprechenden Ködergewichte führt es schon zweimal nicht mehr vernünftig. Dazu kommt, dass es in Gewässern mit guten Barschen auch immer durchaus einen soliden Hechtbestand gibt. Sehe ich einen solchen rauben, dann kann ich ihn getrost anwerfen, denn meine Ruten bieten ihm ganz sicher Paroli!

Mein Motto lautet: Will ich große Barsche fangen, dann fische ich im Grunde genommen auf Hecht.

Und jetzt Feuer frei, kontert meine These! #h


----------



## Fr33 (3. November 2014)

*AW: Was ist eine Barschrute?*

Im grunde korrekt... die meisten GroßBarsche sind nach wie vor Beifang beim Hecht und Zanderangeln....


Nur gibt es eben nicht viele Barsche mit Ü40 und die Ü50er sind selten wie sonst was.....


Und wenn jmd gezielt auf Portionsbarsche angelt - warum dann nicht mit leichtem Gerät? Je nach Gewässer sind die flinken Augenräuber dermaßen misstrauisch, dass man mit "groben" Hechtgerät nicht mal nen Biss bekommt....


Hat also alles seine Berechtigung......


Die Frage wäre ja z.B gerade für dich Andal, warum man nicht beim Friedfischangeln gleich mit Karpfentauglichem Gerät angelt


----------



## Wogner Sepp (3. November 2014)

*AW: Was ist eine Barschrute?*

Wer auf Hecht mit 10-15cm Ködern angelt, sollte sich nicht über Ködergrößen beim Barschangeln auslassen 

Und auch die kurzen Rutenlängen haben ihre volle Berechtigung.
Warum darfst du überlegen.


----------



## RayZero (3. November 2014)

*AW: Was ist eine Barschrute?*

Stimmt schon was du sagst Andal.
Dennoch lassen sich am leichteren Gerät diverse Kunstköder besser führen, man hat eine bessere Rückmeldung im Bezug auf Köderkontakt.
Natürlich ist auch der Drill um einiges spaßiger - aber darum sollte es im Grunde nicht gehen.
Einen ü40 Barsch zu fangen wäre für mich wie ein 6er im Lotto - dabei wäre es mir ganz egal an welchem Gerät er einsteigt.
Wenn es aber gezielt auf Barsch geht, fische ich feines Gerät, denn mein erwarteter Zielfisch ist um die 30cm ... das macht an nem Hechtprügel einfach keinen Sinn.


----------



## Trollwut (3. November 2014)

*AW: Was ist eine Barschrute?*

Als Verfechter kleiner Köder, um sich Beifang offen zu halten, widersprech ich einfach mal. Ich fisch gezielt auf Waller mit 25-30cm Rotaugen, für mich ist ein Hechtköder maximal 15cm lang.
Barsche befische ich gezielt mit 5 - 7,5cm Ködern.
Dementsprechend sind die leichten Ruten perfekt um auch die kleinen Köder weit raus zu bekommen. Wirf mal kleine Köder mit nem 80gr. Stecken.

Jetzt aber die Frage: Warum kleine Köder?
Wieviele kapitale Fische bzw. Barsche fängst du denn am Tag? Bei mir bleibts meistens bei maximal einem. Und ehrlich, um einen Fisch am Tag zu fangen is mir meine Zeit zu schade. Lieber fang ich 10 oder 20 Barsche am Tag, wobei der Durchschnitt vllt. bei 20 cm liegt, der Große is aber unter Umständen trotzdem dabei. Und am leichten gerät machen die kleinen dann eben auch Spaß.
Umd damit größere Fische sicher und unbeschadet sollte man dann aber schon drillen können.
Ich bin jetzt mit meiner neuen 5-15gr Rute sehr, sehr zufrieden. Beifänge haben sich gut und sicher drillen lassen, und die kleinen machen Spaß dran.
Also, warum nicht?


----------



## Hann. Münden (3. November 2014)

*...waidgerecht*

Barschmonster gibt es nicht! *Alle* Barsche bekommt man ohne Probleme mit einer vernünftigen 15g Rute gelandet.
Mit einer 15g Rute geht mehr als der Threaderöffner vermutet.  
Das Wichtigste, warum "Barschruten" ein geringeres Wurfgewicht(sprich weichere Aktion) aufweisen sollten, hat mit dem weichen Maul des Barsches zu tun. Quasi waidgerechtes Angeln(nachgeben der Rute), dass dem Fisch zu Gute kommen soll. Wer eine 80g Rute, womöglich mit Geflochtenener verwendet, gezielt auf Barsch angelt, reisst beim Anhieb das weiche Barschmäulchen quasi gleich in Fetzen, bei knapper Hakung im vordereren Bereich. Ausschlitzen und Adieu verletzter Barsch sind mit solch einer massiv überdiminensionierter Kombination vermehrter an der Tagesordnung.

 Die letzten Barsche, die ich mit meiner schweren Gufirute beim Hechtangeln als Beifang hatte, sahen im Maulbereich bei knapper Hakung nicht gerade witzig aus. Haloween-Barsche...

Ansonsten wollen die Meisten beim Barschangeln einfach mit leichtem Gerät, kraftschonenden vielen weiten Würfen, Strecke machen .


----------



## lute (3. November 2014)

*AW: Was ist eine Barschrute?*

Na andal, ich bin eigentlich immer deiner Meinung,  aber der thread ist murks. Versuch mal nen dropshot rig oder carolina rig bei 20gr gewicht an nem 80wg hechtprügel gescheit zu fischen. Oder einen 7cm wobbler auf weite zu bringen. Du solltest dir unbedingt eine solche rute zulegen und du wirst lernen sie zu lieben. Und keine sorge, ich drille damit auch problemlos 70iger zander. Größere waren mir bis jetzt vergönnt, sind aber sicher auch kein problem.


----------



## Wogner Sepp (3. November 2014)

*AW: Was ist eine Barschrute?*

Ich glaub Andal war langweilig.


----------



## Gelöschte Mitglieder 136077 (3. November 2014)

*AW: Was ist eine Barschrute?*



Andal schrieb:


> Ruten, mit denen ich den Barschen nachstelle, sind zwischen 240 und 275 cm lang und sie haben ein maximales Wurfgewicht bis zu 80 gr.. Schaut man sich ordentliche Barsche mal genauer an, dann weiß man auch warum. Für einen guten Barsch ist, angesichts seiner Futterluke, ein Fischlein von 10 bis 15 cm wirklich gar kein Problem; ganz im Gegenteil.
> 
> #h



Wenn ich mit solchen Gerät gezielt auf Barsch gehen würde, hätte ich vielleicht einen ordentlichen Barsch im Jahr. Ich kenne hier kein Gewässer wo man regelmäßig ü 30 Barsche fängt (wobei groß ja eigentlich eher ab 40 anfängt)

Es ist auch nicht mein Ziel solche Barsche zu fangen, da habe ich lieber regelmäßig 25er - 30er anstatt vielleicht irgendwann mal einen 40er. Anders machts auch keinen Sinn...

Ich würde auch behaupten das Großbarschgewässer recht selten sind, also machts für die meisten mehr Sinn eine leichte Rute und kleinere Köder zu verwenden....was aber nicht ausschließt das man auch einen Großbarsch am leichten Gerät ordentlich bezwingen kann.


----------



## olli81 (3. November 2014)

*AW: Was ist eine Barschrute?*

Irgendwo haben beide Seiten recht meiner Meinung nach. 

Habe ein eben solches Gewässer in den sehr viel hecht vorkommt. Der Schnitt liegt bei 60 bis 70cm es sind aber auch einige Meter drin und auch waller kommen durchaus vor.

Da es seit Jahren keiner gezielt auf sie abgesehen hat, hat sch der barsch bestand sehr gut entwickelt und so kann man öfters mal schwärme sehen in dem es fast keinen unter 30 gibt.


hab daher mal die 0 bis 20 Gramm Rute rausgeholt und ganz feines Titan vorgeschaltet und dann mit kleine crankbaits, krebsen, neko rig, Spinnern auf barsch gegangen. Erfolgreich.
Und diese Art köder lassen sich an der 75 Gramm Rute nicht ordentlich führen.
Natürlich kommt es wie es kommen muss und ein 80er hecht stürzt sich auf nen 3er Spinner, ich bin froh das der nicht ins dichte Kraut abgehauen ist sonst hätte das keinen gegeben.

klar der Drill War super! Aber hat meiner persönlichen Meinung einfach zu lange gedauert, ich mag es nicht die Fische fix und fertig zu machen bevor ich sie lande.


----------



## olli81 (3. November 2014)

*AW: Was ist eine Barschrute?*

Fische seither meistens ne 35 Gramm rute in 240. 
Die ist ein ganz passabler Kompromiss.

Weiche spitze, hinten raus aber genug power


----------



## RuhrfischerPG (3. November 2014)

*AW: Was ist eine Barschrute?*

Eine Barschrute?

Das ist der Stecken,der dem Angler für die persönlich (!) bevorzugte Methode am besten zusagt


----------



## vermesser (3. November 2014)

*AW: Was ist eine Barschrute?*

Hmm, ich dreh die Frage mal um und frage: Warum soll das mit einer so leichten Rute nicht gehen?

1. Klar beißen große Barsche auch auf Hechtköder von 10-15cm...BESSER beißen sie aber meistens auf kleinere Köder von 4-10cm...diese sind an einer leichten Rute deutlich besser zu werfen und zu führen. Das ist auch größenunabhängig...große Barsche sind häufig auch hinter der Brut hinterher...die rühren Köder passend zu der Rute nicht an.
2. Hechte beißen auch auf so kleine Köder zeitweise sehr sehr gut. Und sind an modernem leichten Gerät auch gut zu beherrschen.
3. Mit ner 80 Gramm Rute gehe ich nichtmal pilken auf Dorsch   in der Ostsee...da reichen mir 40 oder 50...

Kurz, ich wüsste nicht, inwiefern eine so schwere Rute fürs normale Barschfischen mit Hecht- oder Zanderbeifang notwendig wäre?

Mir ist meistens meine 18 Gramm Mitchell Mag Pro EVX schon zu schwer für normale Barsche (15- 40cm)...


----------



## Tommi-Engel (3. November 2014)

*AW: Was ist eine Barschrute?*

Meine Barschrute hat 45g Wurfgewicht. Ich bin nicht so der Ultraleicht Fan.
Ich habe da schon lieber mehr Druck auf dem Pinn.....


----------



## Tobi92 (3. November 2014)

*AW: Was ist eine Barschrute?*

Grundsätzlich fische ich wie die meisten hier mit Gerät, das der zu erwartenden Fischgröße entspricht. 

Dass ein größere einsteigt stellt für mich eher den Ausnahmefall da, bei dem man dann entsprechend flexibel reagieren muss. 

Das beziehe ich aber nicht nur aufs Barschfischen, sondern auch auf jeden anderen Zielfisch.

Is schon witzig, bei Barschen hat der Großteil sein Gerät für den Durschnittsbarsch ausgelegt.
Äußert man ähnliches in Bezug auf Zander, Hecht oder Waller wird man gleich gesteinigt, wenn man sein Gerät nicht für die Über-oma ausgelegt hat.

MfG Tobi


----------



## Trollwut (3. November 2014)

*AW: Was ist eine Barschrute?*



			
				Tobi92;4234665

Is schon witzig schrieb:
			
		

> Das liegt daran, dass dir kein Barsch der Welt 150m Schnur von der Rolle ziehen wird. Da dauert der Drill einfach nur länger.
> Bei nem Waller sieht das anders aus #6


----------



## vermesser (3. November 2014)

*AW: Was ist eine Barschrute?*

Quatsch, ich fische zeitweilig gezielt auf Hecht und Zander mit ner 18 Gramm Rute...das geht super.

Is doch alles Quark...Rute geht nach Ködergröße/ Gewicht...der Rest ist unter normalen Umständen (keine Hindernisse etc.) Können des Anglers.

In nem zugewucherten Fluss nimmt natürlich keiner mit Hirn so leichtes Gerät auf Hecht...das ginge auch nicht gut. Genauso wird wohl keiner Jerks mit ner 25 Gramm Rute durchs Wasser leiern.


----------



## lute (3. November 2014)

*AW: Was ist eine Barschrute?*



vermesser schrieb:


> Quatsch, ich fische zeitweilig gezielt auf Hecht und Zander mit ner 18 Gramm Rute...das geht super.
> 
> Is doch alles Quark...Rute geht nach Ködergröße/ Gewicht...der Rest ist unter normalen Umständen (keine Hindernisse etc.) Können des Anglers.
> 
> In nem zugewucherten Fluss nimmt natürlich keiner mit Hirn so leichtes Gerät auf Hecht...das ginge auch nicht gut. Genauso wird wohl keiner Jerks mit ner 25 Gramm Rute durchs Wasser leiern.



So sehe ich das auch. Die wg angaben beziehen sich eher auf das gewicht welches ich an die rute hänge und gedenke mit gewalt ins wasser zu feuern und auf die art und weise wie ich gedenke zu angeln (köder und köderführung). So schnell wird kein gewöhnlicher fisch eine rute zum Bruch bringen, eher würde wohl die schnur reißen, der wirbel aufbiegen oder sonst was passieren. Ausnahme fische wie kapitale welse sind natürlich außen vor.


----------



## Andal (3. November 2014)

*AW: Was ist eine Barschrute?*

Na der Trööt funktioniert ja. #6

Bezüglich meiner Ausstattung muss sich auch keiner Sorgen machen, da sind auch feinste Ruten vorhanden, die eine wirft auch noch Goldkopfnymphen noch ganz passabel. Der Trööt ist also keineswegs contra UL-Fischen zu sehen. Keine dogmatische Darstellung, keine Belehrung, sondern eine offene Diskussion.

Was mich allerdings wundert, ist diese oft zu lesende Bekenntnis zu kleineren Zielfischen. Normalerweise ist es doch so, dass man eine bestimmte Art und hiervon möglichst das größte Exemplar fangen möchte!?

@ Wogner Sepp:

Ein 14 cm Zalt ist als Hechtköder zu klein? Du kannst die Schnackelbrax getrost im Sack lassen. 

@ Fr33:

Dü würdest dich wundern, wie sehr sich meine Friedfischerei verändert, erfolgreich verändert hat. Das feinste vom feinen Zeug habe ich pensioniert. Dadurch wird die gesammte Ausrüstung leichter, transportabler und verliert nichts an Effizienz.


----------



## RayZero (3. November 2014)

*AW: Was ist eine Barschrute?*



Andal schrieb:


> Was mich allerdings wundert, ist diese oft zu lesende Bekenntnis zu kleineren Zielfischen. Normalerweise ist es doch so, dass man eine bestimmte Art und hiervon möglichst das größte Exemplar fangen möchte!?



Naja also ich verwerte meine Fänge ganz gerne, sprich mir ist einer oder zwei Küchenhechte um die 60cm lieber wie eine Oma mit 1,20m. Klar will jeder in seinem Anglerleben mal so einen Fisch fangen, aber da gehe ich lieber nach der Devise: Wenn so ein Traumfisch einsteigt, dann steigt er eben ein. Gezielt auf ihn angeln? Nein danke.

So sieht es auch mit den Barschen aus, die ja bekanntlich sehr gut schmecken. Wie vorhin gesagt, einen Großbarsch +40cm ... hammer, aber die 25cm+ tuns für die Pfanne auch. Wieso auf die verzichten zwegs zu großen Ködern / schwerem Gerät? Auf der anderen Seite kann ein Großbarsch doch auch auf den 5cm Wobbler gehen -> und der wiederum am UL/L-Gerät ist kein Problem.


----------



## Fr33 (3. November 2014)

*AW: Was ist eine Barschrute?*



Andal schrieb:


> Na der Trööt funktioniert ja. #6
> 
> Was mich allerdings wundert, ist diese oft zu lesende Bekenntnis zu kleineren Zielfischen. Normalerweise ist es doch so, dass man eine bestimmte Art und hiervon möglichst das größte Exemplar fangen möchte!?





Natürlich herrscht der Wunsch vor den "End"Fisch zu fangen.... in dem Falle z.B. den 40er oder gar 50er Barsch....


Wir leben aber nicht in Schweden und co, wo solche Fische teils die Regel als die Ausnahme sind. Die Gewässer an denen solche Fische vorkommen kann man an einer Hand abzählen - die Angler in D aber nicht mehr 


Viele Angler verwenden wohl ehere kleinere Köder um überhaupt was zu fangen.....


----------



## Tobi92 (3. November 2014)

*AW: Was ist eine Barschrute?*



Trollwut schrieb:


> Das liegt daran, dass dir kein Barsch der Welt 150m Schnur von der Rolle ziehen wird. Da dauert der Drill einfach nur länger.
> Bei nem Waller sieht das anders aus #6


Gutes Argument, Waller ist da vielleicht ne Klasse für sich.
Obwohl jeder der mit nur 150m Schnur zum Wallerfischen geht sowieso den Köder darstellen sollte 

Aber mit mittleren Wallergerät und genügend Schnur hab ich auch noch bei den dicken ne reelle Chance.

Trotzdem kann dir auch der Ü50 Barsch an der zu leichten Rute oder eben der Hechtbeifang ins Geäst abhauen und so die Schnur abreißen.

Ein Ü50 Barsch an der 15gr Rute ist denk ich ähnlich "gut" kontrollierbar wie ein Meter-Hecht and der 60gr Rute.
Beides Ausnahmefälle mit gewissem Restrisiko.

Was ich nicht verstehe, warum das Risiko bei Barschen eingegangen wird, bei Hechten aber eher selten?


----------



## Andal (3. November 2014)

*AW: Was ist eine Barschrute?*



tobi92 schrieb:


> was ich nicht verstehe, warum das risiko bei barschen eingegangen wird, bei hechten aber eher selten?



#6 #6 #6


----------



## Trollwut (3. November 2014)

*AW: Was ist eine Barschrute?*



Tobi92 schrieb:


> Was ich nicht verstehe, warum das Risiko bei Barschen eingegangen wird, bei Hechten aber eher selten?



Weil, zumindest so meine Begründung, es bei uns wesentlich mehr Meterhechte als 50er Barsche gibt. Im Gegensatz zu einem 50er Barsch fängst du eben wesentlich schneller einen Meterhecht. Die "Gefahr einen derart großen Barsch zu fangen ist also wesenlich geringern.
Wobei du natürlich Recht hast, so eine Doppelmoral ist fragwürdig


----------



## Angler9999 (3. November 2014)

*AW: Was ist eine Barschrute?*



Andal schrieb:


> Was ist eine Barschrute?
> 
> Liest man hier im Board von Barschruten, so landet man unweigerlich bei den Empfehlungen für höchstens mannslange Stöckchen, die gerade eben mal 15 gr. befördern können. Warum? Wollt ihr nur Bürschlinge und keine Barsche fangen?
> 
> ...



Unnützer Thread, Andal, wir wissen das du das weißt.

Dir geht es sicher nur gegen den Strich, das es benamte Ruten gibt. also Barschruten... Frei nach dem Motto, damit kannst du nur Barsche fangen. Nix anderes.... Gemeint ist bei den vielen Fragen nach einer Rute, die den Einsatzzweck des häufigsten bzw. bewünschten Angeln darstellt.


Vielmehr sollte man sich Gedanken machen, wenn auf diese Ausrüstung der Hecht beißt. Das ist ziemlich häufig. Ausreichendes Material ist hier meiner Meinung nach wichtiger als eine Bezeichnung der Rute.


----------



## Tobi92 (3. November 2014)

*AW: Was ist eine Barschrute?*



Trollwut schrieb:


> Wobei du natürlich Recht hast, so eine Doppelmoral ist fragwürdig



Jetzt hast ins Schwarze getroffen. 

Natürlich ist mir klar, dass es die meisten, auch wenn sie es nicht unbedingt zugeben, mehr stören würde eine Hechtmutti zu verlieren als einen Großbarsch. 

Dass das nur menschlich ist steht außer Frage 

MfG Tobi


----------



## Trollwut (3. November 2014)

*AW: Was ist eine Barschrute?*



Tobi92 schrieb:


> Jetzt hast ins Schwarze getroffen.
> 
> Natürlich ist mir klar, dass es die meisten, auch wenn sie es nicht unbedingt zugeben, mehr stören würde eine Hechtmutti zu verlieren als einen Großbarsch.
> 
> ...



Ich gebe offen zu, mich würde eher ein verlorener 50er Barsch stören. Aber das ist natürlich eine subjektive Sache, gerade auch weil es bei unseren Gewässer wesentlich schwieriger ist so einen barsch zu haken als eine Hechtmutti


----------



## Tobi92 (3. November 2014)

*AW: Was ist eine Barschrute?*



Trollwut schrieb:


> Ich gebe offen zu, mich würde eher ein verlorener 50er Barsch stören. Aber das ist natürlich eine subjektive Sache, gerade auch weil es bei unseren Gewässer wesentlich schwieriger ist so einen barsch zu haken als eine Hechtmutti


Bin ich voll deiner Meinung....bei mir ähnliche Situation


----------



## Andal (3. November 2014)

*AW: Was ist eine Barschrute?*



Angler9999 schrieb:


> Unnützer Thread, Andal, wir wissen das du das weißt.
> 
> Dir geht es sicher nur gegen den Strich, das es benamte Ruten gibt. also Barschruten... Frei nach dem Motto, damit kannst du nur Barsche fangen. Nix anderes.... Gemeint ist bei den vielen Fragen nach einer Rute, die den Einsatzzweck des häufigsten bzw. bewünschten Angeln darstellt.
> 
> ...



Nach deinen Kriterien gemessen sind etwa 80% des Anglerboardes unnütz, oder!? Aber du musst ja nicht daran teilhaben.


----------



## siloaffe (3. November 2014)

*AW: Was ist eine Barschrute?*



Tobi92 schrieb:


> Was ich nicht verstehe, warum das Risiko bei Barschen eingegangen wird, bei Hechten aber eher selten?



Das ist doch Kappes und der Vergleich hinkt total!

Wenns danach ginge dürfte an Rhein Elbe etc keiner ne rute unter 150-180g fischen da beim zandern nicht selten ein großer waller einsteigt. Das passiert mir im schnitt so 2-5 mal im Jahr scheizze passiert halt aber deshalb fische ich jetzt keinen wallerknüppel.


----------



## Hann. Münden (3. November 2014)

*AW: Was ist eine Barschrute?*



siloaffe schrieb:


> wenns danach ginge dürfte an rhein elbe etc keiner ne rute unter 150-180g fischen da beim zandern nicht selten ein großer waller einsteigt.


 #6#6#6


----------



## Professor Tinca (3. November 2014)

*AW: Was ist eine Barschrute?*

Lustiger Trööt Andal.:m

Aber mal ehrlich. Angelst du neuerdings mit 12ft/3lb auf Plötzen weil mal gelegentlich ein Karpfen beißt oder geht es da auch den am leichten Gerät zu drillen?

|wavey:


----------



## lute (3. November 2014)

*AW: Was ist eine Barschrute?*



siloaffe schrieb:


> Das ist doch Kappes und der Vergleich hinkt total!
> 
> Wenns danach ginge dürfte an Rhein Elbe etc keiner ne rute unter 150-180g fischen da beim zandern nicht selten ein großer waller einsteigt. Das passiert mir im schnitt so 2-5 mal im Jahr scheizze passiert halt aber deshalb fische ich jetzt keinen wallerknüppel.



Ganz meine Meinung Siloaffe. Und was für ein Risiko überhaupt? Ich drille mit solch einer (Barsch-)Rute seit eh und je ohne Probleme stärkere Zander, welche bedeutend mehr Druck machen als mein PB Barsch von 40cm und sicher auch mehr als ein 50cm Barsch, wobei das nur eine Vermutung meinerseits ist.



Tobi92 schrieb:


> Trotzdem kann dir auch der Ü50 Barsch an der zu leichten Rute oder eben  der Hechtbeifang ins Geäst abhauen und so die Schnur abreißen.



Ich bezweifel, dass ein ü50 Barsch im Wasser in der Lage  ist so viel Druck aufzubauen, dass die Rute droht zu brechen. Wer es  nicht glaubt und zuviel Geld hat, kann sich ja mal so eine Rute für 30  Euro kaufen, einen Hänger provozieren und dann langsam durchbiegen. Der Kraftaufwand den man selber erbringen muss ist enorm, bis sich die rute verabschiedet.
Wenn man so viel Schnur geben _muss_, dass der Fisch einen abhaut, dann liegt die Schwäche wohl eher irgendwo in der Montage, in den meisten Fällen wahrscheinlich bei der Schnur.

Dazu mal ein nettes Video
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ibJeIJedmY8
Kann man natürlich nicht verallgemeinern, demonstriert trotzdem mal wie stark so eine Rute sein kann.


----------



## Andal (3. November 2014)

*AW: Was ist eine Barschrute?*

Nicht ganz so krass, aber deutlich kräftiger, als in früheren Jahren. Ich fange etwas weniger, aber dafür deutlich bessere Fische. Ich bin mit meiner Umstellung sehr zufrieden.


----------



## Bellyboatangler (3. November 2014)

*AW: Was ist eine Barschrute?*

naja wenn man mit gummis um 1-2 inch 2/5-5cm fischt dann ist eine leichte Rute bis 20oder 25gram angesagt.. Ich fische selten unter 3 inch und benutze eher eine gute 2.10-2.7m Rute  und 30-40gram Wurfgewicht
sollte ich auf Grosse gehen nehme ich allerdings auch harte und steife Stoecker bis 80gram. Ist reine Gewoehnungssache. Ich mag eben halt steife Ruten. Das leichte fischen ist allerdings erst seit 20 Jahren aus den USa gekommen. Ist nicht die Rute die faengt und auch nicht der Koeder. Ist mehr der Angler der die Rute fuehrt. Ich kann jedenfalls auch mit einem Besenstiel fische fangen, allerdings macht das keinen Spass.


----------



## Bellyboatangler (3. November 2014)

*AW: Was ist eine Barschrute?*

manchmal ist auch einfacher besser.

frueher haben wir ganz einfach mit olivenblei und Tauwurm( mit luft aufgeblasen) gefangen. heute nimmt man bulletweights anstatt olivenbleie

damit fischt kaum noch einer.
Vorfachlaenge war immer zwischen 1.5-2m


----------



## RuhrfischerPG (3. November 2014)

*AW: Was ist eine Barschrute?*



Andal schrieb:


> Ich fange etwas weniger, aber dafür deutlich bessere Fische.



An vielen Gewässern kannst du dir "etwas weniger" nicht leisten..da kommt nach weniger sofort nix als Eintrag ins Fangbuch

Und nix fängst du hier am besten mit zu schwerem Gerät.


----------



## Matthias_R (3. November 2014)

*AW: Was ist eine Barschrute?*

also, ich habe eine eher kurze, weiche, leichte rute, shimano espace, 2,10, WG 10 - 30. Damit kann ich kleine Köder am 3g-kopf führen, mit leichter montage dropshotten, und auch kleine bis mittere spinner gut führen. 
mit 40er barsch hatte die Rute kein Problem, mit Rapfen zw. 40 und 50 cm auch nicht, und mit nem 60er hecht auch nicht. 
Auf was wollen wir denn unser Geschirr auslegen, um Pfannenbarsche zu fangen? muß jetzt jeder, der einen tauwurm oder Köfi auf grund legt, eine Welsmontage verwenden?

Ich mag meine kleine, leichte Barschspinne. Und wenn ich mir mal ne neue gönne dann für noch leichter.


----------



## Allround-Angler (3. November 2014)

*AW: Was ist eine Barschrute?*



Andal schrieb:


> Was ist eine Barschrute?
> 
> Für einen guten Barsch ist, angesichts seiner Futterluke, ein Fischlein von 10 bis 15 cm wirklich gar kein Problem; ganz im Gegenteil.
> Die Größe des Mundes bestimmt nicht allein die Größe der Happen. Die Enge des Schlundes begrenzt die Größe des Mundes. Aber beim Barsch (und Hecht) gebe ich Dir recht, beim Zander oder Wels halte ich große Köder(fische), die gerade noch so in den Munde passen würden, für kontraproduktiv.
> ...


Das Problem ist bei knapp gehakten Barschen die Ausschlitzgefahr, das von Dir erwähnte Wurfgewicht ist ein steifer Prügel. Geht auch feiner, muss ja nicht unbedingt Jiggen von großen Gummis im Strom sein.


----------



## Andal (3. November 2014)

*AW: Was ist eine Barschrute?*

Wieso geht ihr alle davon aus, dass ein höheres Wurfgewicht automatisch einen harten Prügel bedingt?

Wenn ich mir meine Leitner ansehe, die wirft bei 275 cm bis zu 80 gr. maximal und ist dennoch feinfühliger, als so mancher angeblich feine Stock. Das ist aber auch keine Gummiköderrute. Trotzdem feuert sie auch 10 gr. Köder aber so richtig raus.


----------



## 42er barsch (3. November 2014)

*AW: Was ist eine Barschrute?*

moin.

wie mein nickname vermuten lässt, ist der barsch mein absoluter zielfisch.

meine anfänge beim gezielten fischen auf barsch, mit gummiködern, habe ich mit winkle-picker-ruten praktiziert.

dabei ging es mir zweitrangig um das wg, die bissanzeige war der ausschlaggebende punkt.

an der picker-rute war fast jeder noch so feine einsauger erkennbar.

ein spitzenbruch beendete diese angelei. vorerst.

als ersatz kam dann eine spinnrute mit wg-30g ins haus. war ganz nett, habe ich auch ne zeit lang gefischt bis ich beim dealer erneut auf einen picker gestossen bin.

die erste picker war ein billig-glasfaser-stock, die  neue dann eine carbon-rute.
beim ersten testen war ich sowas von happy. unvergleichbar zur 30g spinne.

diese rute hat mich einige jahre begleitet und mir einige schöne fische gebracht, nicht nur barsche, auch zander ü80cm und einige gute hechte.

ich hatte nie probleme einen der fische damit zu landen obwohl ich noch lange nach einzug von geflochtenen schnüren mit monofil gefischt habe.

ein ganz derbes "knack" hat auch diese rute verabschiedet.
das war im winter 2010/2011.

seitdem habe ich mehrere modelle durch.

3,0m wg - 20g shimano

2.10m wg - 15g abu

2,7m wg - 21g balzer

alle auf ihre art geile ruten, an meinen picker kamen aber alle nicht rann.

wobei die 2,7m mit -21g wurfgewicht noch die m.M.n. beste war.

in diesem frühjahr, nach langer überlegung, habe ich erneut zum kauf einer rute entschlossen und muss zugeben die stellt alles bisherige in den schatten, auch meinen picker.

diese ist 2.4m lang hat ein wg- 40g und ist aus 46T carbon.

was mir der picker an bissanzeige über die spitze geliefert hat macht diese über den blank.

ein grosser vorteil dieser rute, und nun komme ich zum eigentlichen punkt, ist, ich fische  gezielt  auf barsche mit unterschiedlichen ködern ( 0er-3er spinner, 5cm wobbler, 5cm twister oder shads an 4-7g jigs ), die rute bringt diese auf weite und die rückmeldung ist grandios.
habe ich die meinung das die barsche heute in anderen ecken stehen kommt ein 10cm gummi am 14g jig genauso zum einsatz wie ein 12cm tiefläufer wobbler, die rute macht das mit.
hechte bis fast 70cm hatte ich dieses jahr mehrere, ohne das rute in die knie musste.
rapfen bis knapp 80 genauso.
von barschen mitte- ende 30 brauchen wir nicht reden, die machen heidenspass uind sind sehr gut zu händeln.
einen(geschätzten) ü40er habe ich vorgestern leider verloren, hatte aber nichts mit der rute zu tun.( den hätte ich auch gepackt) LOL

einen versuch auf zander habe ich auch schon durch, 28g jig und 11cm shad, macht sie anstandslos mit, rückmeldung grandios, trotzdem zu diesem zweck selbes modell in wg- 50g besorgt ;-)

fazit, das gesunde mittelmaß ist für mich der schlüßel.

eine ul-rute möchte ich nicht mehr hernehmen, bei aktuellen begebenheiten und  die zusätzlich angeschaffte mit wg-50g ist mir mit nem 7g jig zu "unterfordert"
mit einem 80g "prügel" möchte ich genausowenig auf die derzeit herschenden begebenheiten hier bei uns antworten wie mit einem -15g "stöckchen"


gruß


----------



## Professor Tinca (3. November 2014)

*AW: Was ist eine Barschrute?*



Andal schrieb:


> Ich bin mit meiner Umstellung sehr zufrieden.




Na das ist doch erfreulich.#6

Ich gehe davon aus dass die Benutzer von leichteren Barschruten(mich eingeschlossen) ebenfalls zufrieden sind mit ihrem Tackle zum angedachten Zweck.
Damit ist doch alles in Butter.:m

|wavey:


----------



## Buds Ben Cêre (3. November 2014)

*AW: Was ist eine Barschrute?*

Außerdem hat Barschangeln für mich auch immer was von Köderfischangeln, zumindest was die Normalos unter den Barschen angeht, und da passt doch eine feine Rute wunderbar dazu :m!


----------



## lute (3. November 2014)

*AW: Was ist eine Barschrute?*



Pikepauly schrieb:


> @Andal
> Irgendwie werde ich den Eindruck nicht los das Du hier ein bischen "Leben in die Bude" bringen willst mit dem Thread. Na egal es sei Dir gegönnt.


 
Das ist ihm wohl ganz hervorragend gelungen :m




Andal schrieb:


> Wieso geht ihr alle davon aus, dass ein höheres Wurfgewicht automatisch einen harten Prügel bedingt



Ganz einfach. Weil eine 80wg rute in der regel um klassen härter ist als eine 20wg rute. Darum sind mit der einen auch gewaltwürfe mit 80gr blei möglich und mit der anderen eben nicht. Ausnahmen bestätigen die regel. 
Eine 80wg rute muss natürlich nicht zwingend ein harter prügel sein. Gemessen an einer 20wg (barsch-) rute aber schon.


----------



## Pikepauly (3. November 2014)

*AW: Was ist eine Barschrute?*

@Andal
Irgendwie werde ich den Eindruck nicht los das Du hier ein bischen "Leben in die Bude" bringen willst mit dem Thread. Na egal es sei Dir gegönnt.

Meine Einschätzung geht aber in eine ähnliche Richtung wie Deine, ich halte gar nichts von dem Fischen mit immer kleineren Ködern, dünneren Schnüren und leichteren Ruten. Natürlich gibt es immer mal wieder die Ausnahme von der Regel wo man mit ganz kleinen Ködern grosse Fische fängt, aber das sind und bleiben Ausnahmen. 
In der Regel dient dieses Tackle dazu möglichst viele Fischkontakte herzustellen, mit Fischen die oft nicht mal Mindestmass haben. Reine Spassangelei also. Das halte ich für fragwürdig, zudem Barsche das Catch und Release nicht gut vertragen. Mein kleinster Köder auf Barsch ist ein 4,8 er Keitech Fat Swing Impact, den hämmert sich jeder Barsch ab 25 cm Länge rein, sollte man wirklich gezielt auf noch kleinere Fische angeln?


----------



## Professor Tinca (3. November 2014)

*AW: Was ist eine Barschrute?*



Pikepauly schrieb:


> Natürlich gibt es immer mal wieder die Ausnahme von der Regel wo man mit ganz kleinen Ködern grosse Fische fängt, aber das sind und bleiben Ausnahmen.
> In der Regel dient dieses Tackle dazu möglichst viele Fischkontakte herzustellen, mit Fischen die oft nicht mal Mindestmass haben. Reine Spassangelei also. Das halte ich für fragwürdig, zudem Barsche das Catch und Release nicht gut vertragen.




Nö.#d
Hier beißen Barsche im klaren Wasser erstens nur auf feines Zeug und zweitens meistens auch noch auf kleine Köder.

Mit grobem Zeug gibt es Hechte.
Auf dieses Gerät beißt nur äußerst selten einmal ein Barsch.


----------



## Andal (3. November 2014)

*AW: Was ist eine Barschrute?*



Pikepauly schrieb:


> @Andal
> Irgendwie werde ich den Eindruck nicht los das Du hier ein bischen "Leben in die Bude" bringen willst mit dem Thread. Na egal es sei Dir gegönnt.
> 
> In der Regel dient dieses Tackle dazu möglichst viele Fischkontakte herzustellen, mit Fischen die oft nicht mal Mindestmass haben. Reine Spassangelei also. Das halte ich für fragwürdig, zudem Barsche das Catch und Release nicht gut vertragen. Mein kleinster Köder auf Barsch ist ein 4,8 er Keitech Fat Swing Impact, den hämmert sich jeder Barsch ab 25 cm Länge rein, sollte man wirklich gezielt auf noch kleinere Fische angeln?



Eine lebendige Diskussion ist doch immer was feines! :m

Aber der zweite Absatz trifft es dafür um so mehr. Wozu 10 Bärschlein zuppeln, die hintereinander gelegt immer noch keinen Meter machen?


----------



## Buds Ben Cêre (3. November 2014)

*AW: Was ist eine Barschrute?*

Also so ganz kann ich hier nicht stillhalten. Ich habe hier so den ein oder anderen See in der Gegend, die wirklich viele Barsche und zum Teil auch nicht gerade wenig "Kapitale" beherbergen. An diesen Gewässern kannst du dich mit einem größeren Gummifisch von 10-13cm Länge hinstellen und solange auf Barsch fischen, bis du schwarz wirst. 
Tausch den aber gegen einen 5cm Gummi und los geht´s, auch mit den Größeren ab 30cm. Oder einen Tauwurm oder was egelgummiartiges am DS. Oder kleine Twister. Alles bringt Fisch und dadurch auch die Jungspunde. Aber eben auch den ein oder anderen Großbarsch. Und mit diesen Ködern fischt sich eine leichtere Rute besser, schöner und wesentlich weiter als ein 80 Gramm Stecken. Einen solchen Prügel stelle ich mir mal in Kombination mit einem 5cm Kopyto am 5 Gramm Kopf vor. Hab ich früher gemacht, in Ermangelung von Alternativen. 

Man, bin ich froh, dass das heutige Material leichte UND gleichzeitig schnelle Ruten ermöglicht!


----------



## Pikepauly (3. November 2014)

*AW: Was ist eine Barschrute?*

@Professor Tinca
Das muss ich zugeben so richtig klares Wasser habe ich in meinen Gewässern nicht, also wo man so richtig tief reingucken kann. Mein Barschangeln passiert zum grössten Teil in Tidengewässern und den Rügener Bodden. Da ist es meist nicht sehr sichtig.
Wo hast Du diese Bedingungen? Talsperre?


----------



## vermesser (3. November 2014)

*AW: Was ist eine Barschrute?*

Was habt ihr alle scheinbar für Drillkünste? Ich hatte dieses Jahr mehrere 60er bis 80er Hechte auf ne 8 Gramm UL mit kleinen Ködern. Alle problemlos gelandet. Das Gerät war nie an seinen Grenzen.

Genauso lande ich 70er Dorsche, auch mal eine Doublette davon, an ner 40 Gramm Rute...

Ködergröße und Ködergewicht bestimmen die Rute. Nicht der Zielfisch. Eventuell noch das Gewässer... Hindernisse etc.

Mit den von Andal angedachten Ködergrößen fängt man hier teilweise über Wochen nicht einen ordentlichen Barsch (Ü30) und kaum einen Hecht.

Und man zeige mir den Barsch, der in der Lage ist, UL Gerät an seine Grenzen zu bringen... gibt es nicht, kein einheimischer Barsch in Deutschland.


----------



## Pikepauly (3. November 2014)

*AW: Was ist eine Barschrute?*

@Kohlmeise
Eine Hechtspinnrute und von nichts anderem schreiben hier ja einige braucht zum anständigen Fischen mindestens einen 10 cm Gufi mit nem 14 Gramm Kopf, sonst ist das suboptimal.
Da habe ich ja anscheinend echt Glück das meine Barsche so unkompliziert sind und das ganze Jahr die gleiche Ködergrösse favorisieren.


----------



## Ronny Kohlmann (3. November 2014)

*AW: Was ist eine Barschrute?*

Ich befische hier seit 5 Jahren sehr intensiv einen See auf Hecht. Zu 70% setze ich Kopytos von 11cm ein. Der Barschbestand ist hervorragend und die 50er Marke wurde schon geknackt.

Ich konnte nicht einen einzigen Barsch auf Kopyto landen, während eine Nummer kleiner das Barscheln kein Kunststück mehr ist.

Ich fische sowohl die "Hechtköder" (für Andal in Anführungsstriche gesetzt, weil vermutlich vieeeeeel zu klein) als auch die Barschköder am Stahlvorfach, daran liegt es also nicht.

Auch auf Hecht gilt: Intensive Experimente mit Großködern brachten an diesem Gewässer keine Fische mehr. 

Im Urlaub in einem holländischen Gewässer stürzten sich die Barsche sogar auf Spinnerbaits in Hechtformat. Hier war die 80g Barschrute wieder angebracht - auch dank Kraut. In meinem Vereinsgewässer absolut undenkbar.


----------



## feederbrassen (3. November 2014)

*AW: Was ist eine Barschrute?*

Was ist eine Barschrute ?
Ich würde jetzt mal sagen was eine Barschrute ausmacht.
Schnelle sensieble Spitze ,gesamtaktion der Rute fast parabolisch unter volllast.

Das ist dann bei mir z.b wenn ich mit Köderfischchen angel 
ne Matchrute ,3,60m mit einem Wfg von 2 -10g.
Beim Dropshotfischen ne 2,70 m Rute von 2 -12 g
und für den Rhein dann eine 3,6om mit bis zu 50 g.

Was ich damit sagen möchte ist ,das der Begriff ,,Barschrute"
eher was über die Eigenschaft der Rute aussagt und nicht rein vom Wfg  oder der Länge abhängt.


----------



## Professor Tinca (3. November 2014)

*AW: Was ist eine Barschrute?*



Pikepauly schrieb:


> Wo hast Du diese Bedingungen? Talsperre?



Ein Kiessee und mein Flüsschen hier ist auch ziemlich klar. #6

@Kohlmeise
#6

Es ist doch so, dass angepasstes Angeln fängt und manchmal ist es eben notwendig fein zu angen und manchmal nicht....

Da gibt es eigentlich gar nix zu diskutieren aber man kann natürlich ..........( seitenweise).:m:q:q


----------



## bacalo (3. November 2014)

*AW: Was ist eine Barschrute?*

Mhh......spontan würde ich berichten:
"Mein Angeltackle-Dealer macht einen guten Job"


----------



## siloaffe (4. November 2014)

*AW: Was ist eine Barschrute?*

@ Anderl 

Hast du mit der 2,75er 80g Rute auch an der Ahr auf Forelle/Döbel gefischt, oder hast du da angepasstes Gerät benutzt? 

Ich fische am z.z. Rhein überwiegend eine 2,45er/60g ExGra und eine 2,25er/70g Cts im LKW hängt ne gekürzte 2,68er/65g Fanta Nano die ruten sind an Köder und gewässer angepasst. Im September an den Bodden hab ich wenn n spinner angesagt war (5er-7erMepps) überwiegend eine 1,95er/30g ExGra gefischt und massig Hechte bis mitte 90 sicher gelandet. Die Wurfweite war auch die gleiche wie bei den 2 anderen im Boot mit 2,40er&2,70er Ruten. 

Welchen Vorteil versprichst du dir davon eine längere Rute mit höherem Wg zu fischen wo ne kurze leichte vollkommen ausreicht? 

Für mich gibt es nur wenige Situationen wo Lange Ruten von Vorteil sind, z.b. Beim Feedern auf Barbe um diese daran zu hindern in die Steinpackung zu wandern oder bei Hochwasser auf Zander um den Köder besser über die Steinpackung zu bekommen (obwohl ich da keinen Unterschied zwischen der 2,45er ExGra und der 2,80er Yabai feststellen kann)


Ich erinnere mich an einen Tread in dem du darüber gewettert hast das heuteige Pickerruten eher leicht Feederruten sind und wie schön doch die feine Pickerfischerei ist bzw wie gut diese funktioniert, und jetzt kommt das hier. 

Wie war das;

Jeder darf einen Meinung haben,....... 




......sie muss nur meiner entsprechen!


----------



## Andal (4. November 2014)

*AW: Was ist eine Barschrute?*



siloaffe schrieb:


> Hast du mit der 2,75er 80g Rute auch an der Ahr auf Forelle/Döbel gefischt, oder hast du da angepasstes Gerät benutzt?


Um mal die rute ins richtige Licht zu rücken. Es handelt sich um die hier: http://www.tackle-import.com/AHF-Litner-Dyna-Cast-IM7-Mesh-Spinnrute . Sie wirft in der Tat bis zu 80 gr. und ist weiß Gott nicht mit 80-Grämmern á la Damokles vergleichbar, schon sehr viel eher mit diversen Meerforellenruten; eine Leitner eben. An der Ahr fischte ich mit Fliege auf Forellen und mittleren Quiverruten auf Döbel und Barbe.



siloaffe schrieb:


> Welchen Vorteil versprichst du dir davon eine längere Rute mit höherem Wg zu fischen wo ne kurze leichte vollkommen ausreicht?


Ich mag einfach das Plus an Reichweite. Außerdem sind mir, durch das Friedfischangeln bedingt, kürzere Ruten irgendwie "fremd" im Handling. Angeln ist eine sehr subjektiv empfundene Angelegenheit, oder nicht!?



siloaffe schrieb:


> Ich erinnere mich an einen Tread in dem du darüber gewettert hast das heuteige Pickerruten eher leichte Feederruten sind und wie schön doch die feine Pickerfischerei ist bzw wie gut diese funktioniert, und jetzt kommt das hier.


Jetzt vergleichst du aber wenigstens Äpfel mit Birnen. Erstens habe mich lediglich über die bewußt falsche Bezeichnung solcher Ruten im Handel mokiert und zweitens lehne ich leichte Fischerei ja auch nicht prinzipiell ab. Besser müßte es heißen feine Fischerei, im Sinne von feinfühlig, was durchaus auch mit "upstepped tackle" realisierbar ist, wenn man die eigene Art und Weise zu angeln dementsprechend anpasst.

Ich weiß außerdem gar nicht, was ihr euch so aufregt? Ich will doch gar keinen davon überzeugen, dass mein Weg der einzig richtige sei und Main Stream falsch ist. Ich möchte lediglich darlegen, dass man sein Ziel nicht nur über die Main Street erreichen kann, auf der scheints bald alle fahren, sondern dass es auch Nebenwege gibt, die durchaus auch ihre Berechtigung haben, sie zu benutzen. Ungefähr so, wie es Uli Beyer mit der Jerkerei hält. Alle Welt tut es mit kurzen Ruten, er schwört auf eine lange. Und er zeigt, dass es vorzüglich damit geht. UB's sagt auch, dass er die größten Barsche auf 11er Zalts gefangen hat...

Der Nebenweg kann also nicht der schlechteste sein.


----------



## jranseier (4. November 2014)

*AW: Was ist eine Barschrute?*



Andal schrieb:


> Angeln ist eine sehr subjektiv empfundene Angelegenheit, oder nicht!?



Genau. Deshalb ist eine Barschrute diejenige Rute, mit der der jeweilige Angler am besten beim Angeln auf Barsche damit zurecht kommt. Es kommen dann halt auch deswegen ganz unterschiedliche Ruten, je nach subjektiven Empfinden, zum Einsatz. Ganz einfach.

ranseier


----------



## siloaffe (4. November 2014)

*AW: Was ist eine Barschrute?*

Allet kla Anderl. 

Da hatte ich das ganze nicht mehr so genau in erinnerung.... 

Mir ist auch bewusst das du mit diesem tröt eher etwas stippeln als irgendwen uberzeugen willst. Aber das du mit ner rute um 2,7m und 80g hat zu mindest am Rhein mmn nichts mit nebenweg zu tun, ich schätze das ca 70% hier rum ruten dieser Kategorie fischen. Wenn siee in Richtung mefo rute geht (wo sich mor ach gleich die frage stellt was genau ist ne mefo rute.....) wäre sie für meine Fischerei auf barsch und zander absolut untauglich.  Genau so durfte es dir mit meiner cts gehen. 

Also bleib ich dabei: Jedem das seine und mir das meiste. 

Oder wie es bei uns in der Eifel heißt: Brot für die Welt Kottelett für mich!

P.s. evtl trifft man sich ja mal am Rhein |wavey:


----------



## Nordlichtangler (7. November 2014)

*AW: Was ist eine Barschrute?*



Andal schrieb:


> Nicht ganz so krass, aber deutlich kräftiger, als in früheren Jahren. Ich fange etwas weniger, aber dafür deutlich bessere Fische. Ich bin mit meiner Umstellung sehr zufrieden.


Kann Dir richtig aus vollem Herzen zustimmen, Barschangeln ist eben auch fast immer Hecht-mit-Angeln, und Spielzeugangelcombos (Rute,Rolle,Schnur) unter einer gewissen Stärke sind einfach nichts, weder bei der Ausbeute der Normalfische noch bei den erregenden Sonderbeißfällen.

ABER: Es gibt halt spezielle Gewässersituationen, gerade wie oben mehrmals beschrieben extreme Gewässer, schwierig, überangelt usw., wo andere Methoden oder auch echte Winzlingsköder mal Sinn machen, da steht man mit der kräftigen Spinne schon etwas schlecht dar.

Inzwischen sind durch den immensen Fortschritt bei Kohlefaser u. Entwicklungsverfahren und damit bei den Rutenblanks auch Sachen möglich, die es vorher nicht gab. 
Sprich, es gibt eine Vielzahl an Ruten, die sich über einen breiten Bereich von echten 60g, 50g oder nur 40g herunter bis in den 10g, oder gar 5g Bereich runter fischen lassen, da geht der 7g Jigkopf samt Gummischniepel schon richtig gut mit. 

Insgesamt spart das kräftig an zu vorzuhaltender u. kaufender Ausrüstung, man kommt mit weniger aus, aber noch wichtiger: Man kann mit weniger oder nur einer einzigen Gerätecombo die Palette Barsch-Forelle-Zander-Hecht oder wenigstens Barsch-Zander-PlumpsHecht ordentlich beangeln. Habe fertig! :m


----------



## Honiggurami (7. November 2014)

*AW: Was ist eine Barschrute?*

Andal wer so offensichtlich provoziert brauch sich über garnichts zu wunder. Aber ist okay nach diesem Threat hast du für mich eh keinerlei Respekt mehr in sachen Angeln, denn es gibt hunderte Gründe weshalb ein UL Rute auf Barsch besser ist (auch für Kapitale!) als eine Hechtrute, und das nicht nur bezüglich der Länge und Wurfgewicht...

Ps: Mit meiner Daiwa Megaforce (2-14gr) hab ich auch schon "große" Raubfische ausgedrillt und gefangen.

Mfg Honiggurami


----------



## Allrounder27 (7. November 2014)

*AW: Was ist eine Barschrute?*

Und obwohl es "hunderte Gründe" gibt, kannst du nicht einen einzigen nennen.


----------



## Honiggurami (8. November 2014)

*AW: Was ist eine Barschrute?*

Ich nenn dir mal 5 

1. Kleine Köder weiter werfen
2. Feine Bisse viel leichter erkennbar (Mehr Fisch fangbar)
3. Rute ist leichter (was erschöpfen der Arme verringert)
4. Den Köder sensibler führen (zb. 3.5cm GuFi's)
5. An vielen Gewässern mit "wählerrischen" Barschen eine viel bessere Wahl durch kleinere Köder/Vorfach usw.

und hier nochmal 3. die für manche Menschen wichtig sind und für manche nicht (für mich jedenfalls nicht unwichtig)

1. Der Drill macht viel mehr Spaß
2. Leichter transportierbar (zb. Fahrrad/Roller/Motorrad)
3. Mehr Spitzenaktion

uuuuuuund hier noch mal 2.

1. Man haut den Barsch die Lippen nicht raus beim Anschlag
2. Viele UL Ruten bestehen aus einem Blank was die Angel für ihre größe deutlich Stabiler macht (weniger Schwachstellen)

und zum krönenden abschluss nochmal 1.

1. Günstiger im Vergleich zu den größeren Ruten/Zubehör (weniger Material wird benötigt) zum Bleistift: 

- Relax Kopyto Classic 3.5 cm 10er Pack 2.49€
- Relax Kopyto Classic 11.0 cm 3er Pack 2.49€

Genug Beispiele?

Mfg Honiggurami

Ps: Aber ich kann ja kein einzigen nennen...


----------



## Polarfuchs (8. November 2014)

*AW: Was ist eine Barschrute?*

Also, das mit der höheren Wurfweite ist ein Mythos....
Klar gibt es nen Unterschied...- im Zentimeterbereich!!
Wurde Alles schon ausgetestet. 
Und nur mal den Ausgangsgedanken weitergesponnen:
Die zitierte 80g Rute ist ja schon ein bisser underequiped, wenn einem ein solider Wels beim Barschflitschen einsteigt. Is mir leider schon passiert...- auf nen knuddeligen kleinen Gummiwurm!


----------



## Hann. Münden (8. November 2014)

*.....*

Durch individuelle Steigerung der Argumentationslinie des ersten Beitrages, bräuchten alle Angler quasi nur eine Welsrute inkl. Multirolle. Nächster Thread: Was ist eine Welsrute? Wer weiß, oder doch vorsichtshalber eine fürs Big Game Fishing, die für alles herhalten muss ?

http://www.einfach-angeln.de/angelgeraete/barschrute.php


----------



## Thomas9904 (8. November 2014)

*AW: Was ist eine Barschrute?*



vermesser schrieb:


> Was habt ihr alle scheinbar für Drillkünste? Ich hatte dieses Jahr mehrere 60er bis 80er Hechte auf ne 8 Gramm UL mit kleinen Ködern. Alle problemlos gelandet. Das Gerät war nie an seinen Grenzen.
> 
> .............
> 
> Ködergröße und Ködergewicht bestimmen die Rute. Nicht der Zielfisch. Eventuell noch das Gewässer... Hindernisse etc.



Das hab ich mich auch schon gefragt.

Meine Spinnen richten sich zuerst mal nach Art der Köder (Gufi/Eisen - straffer, weicher) und der Ködergröße/gewicht/Druck und erst in zweiter Linie nach dem Fischart/gewicht.

Ruten können viel mehr ab im Drill als man denkt, vernünftige Schnur und Rolle mit guter Bremse vorausgesetzt.

Eines meiner "Highlights" war mal ein 1,20m Waller an ner 2,10 m 12-Gramm WG Rute aus dem Neckar bei Hochwasser beim Barschblinkern mit kleinem Spinner...

Drillinge fast gerade gezogen (ohne Rutenbruch;-)), Spinner fiel quasi raus, Drill eigentlich problemlos, wenngleich mit langen Fluchten auch gegen den Strom und das "rüberzerren" des Wallers durch die Strömung"..

Oder ein Hecht von 1,14m auf 5er-Mepps aus den schwedischen Schären bei Karlshamn mit 20 Gramm-Rute - auch komplett problemlos, der hat dank der flexiblen Rute keine 2 m Schnur gekriegt, weil die das alles prima abpufferte und der Fisch war schnell müde und gelandet, weil er immer gegen die volle Rutenelastizität ankämpfen musste (hätte wohl mit nem harten Prügel deutlich länger gedauert)..

Je flexibler (nicht "weicher") dabei die Ruten im Drill unter Belastung sind (was zuerst mal nix mit der Straffheit beim Angelvorgang zu tun hat bzw. nur begrenzt, also kein "Lämmerschwanz), desto leichter lassen sich auch größere Überraschungen "bändigen".

Ich sehe es für mich persönlich als sinnfrei an, mit einer 40-Gramm-Rute ein 5 Gramm Blei mit 5 cm-Twister als C- oder T-Rig auf Barsch zu angeln..

Die 40/50 Gramm-Rute nehm ich z.B. gerne zum Dorsche fangen vom Kleinboot, gleiche Montage, nur Blei bis 25-Gramm und größere Gufis, oder für Zander..

Darf aber natürlich jeder gerne, der das will - dem ein sin Uhl ist dem andern halt sin Nachtigall..


PS:
Geiles Video!!


lute schrieb:


> Dazu mal ein nettes Video
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ibJeIJedmY8
> Kann man natürlich nicht verallgemeinern, demonstriert trotzdem mal wie stark so eine Rute sein kann.


----------



## Nordlichtangler (8. November 2014)

*AW: Was ist eine Barschrute?*



Honiggurami schrieb:


> denn es gibt hunderte Gründe weshalb ein UL Rute auf Barsch besser ist (auch für Kapitale!)


So eine alberne Schmalspurdenkweise. Es gibt kein besser an sich, das sollte jeder begreifen können. 
Zu dem darüber enthalte ich mich mal lieber.

Natürlich gibt es gute Gründe (weit unter hunderte) für den Gebrauch einer leichten Rute. Genauso gibt es aber auch gute Gründe (weit unter hunderte), mit einer stärkeren Rute zu fischen. 

Das Andal das mal angestoßen hat und zusätzlich das ängstlich pissige 
"Huch, huch, ich hab ja nicht die richtige Zielfischrute",
finde ich einfach mal gut! #6

Und dazu gesagt, wer nicht verstanden hat oder keine Erfahrung mit stärkeren Ruten hat, die sich auch im leichten Köderbereich und im leichten Drillbereich (Barschlippe und solche Schreckensmärchen) hervorragend einsetzen lassen, der sollte mit seinen Urteilen besonders vorsichtig sein.


----------



## Buds Ben Cêre (8. November 2014)

*AW: Was ist eine Barschrute?*

Also, ich werde wohl morgen mal auf den See mit meiner -15 Gramm Prowla Platinum Pro gehen. Warum will ich die leichte nehmen?
Weil ich reines DS betreiben will! 10-15 Gramm DS Stabblei, als Köder ein Egelimitat oder irgendein Kunstwurm. Warum die leichte Rute? 
Weil ich den Köder animieren und dabei eben NICHT ständig das Blei anzupfen will. Und dafür brauche ich etwas zumindest in der Spitze extrem flexibles und gleichzeitig kurzes. Zumindest diese Anglerart schreit quasi nach leichtem Gerät. Klar könnte ich auch ne 2,70er -50 Gramm Rute fischen, und der eine oder andere Barsch würde wahrscheinlich auch hängen bleiben, aber zum einen würde das nur darauf hinauslaufen, das Blei irgendwie rumhoppeln zu lassen und zum anderen verwende ich auch keinen 300 Gramm WG Prügel, um auf Zander zu jiggen, weil in 10 Jahren auch mal ein Waller beißen könnte. Ist irgendwie das selbe Verhältnis.


----------



## RuhrfischerPG (8. November 2014)

*AW: Was ist eine Barschrute?*



Nordlichtangler schrieb:


> Und dazu gesagt, wer nicht verstanden hat oder keine Erfahrung mit stärkeren Ruten hat, die sich auch im leichten Köderbereich und im leichten Drillbereich (Barschlippe und solche Schreckensmärchen) hervorragend einsetzen lassen, der sollte mit seinen Urteilen besonders vorsichtig sein.



Direkt nach dem Anschlag Küchenfertig entgrätete Barsche,bekommt ein ungeübter "Grobmotoriker" durchaus auch mit manchen L-Ruten hin.

Da gibts richtig giftige Besen..am besten noch bei Punkgezuppel ala YouTube Schwarzbarschvideos durchladen.

Das WG allein,ist ja nur ein Stück im Rutenpuzzle.


----------



## Nordlichtangler (8. November 2014)

*AW: Was ist eine Barschrute?*



RuhrfischerPG schrieb:


> Direkt nach dem Anschlag Küchenfertig entgrätete Barsche,bekommt ein ungeübter "Grobmotoriker" durchaus auch mit manchen L-Ruten hin.


:q :q :q  Die Visualisierung davon hat schon was


----------



## Pippa (8. November 2014)

*AW: Was ist eine Barschrute?*

..........


----------



## Hann. Münden (8. November 2014)

*....*

Da ist ein weiterer Rutenoberlehrer, i.d. Fall aus Kölle, mit dem Karneval um 3 Tage zu früh am Start. Was will er denn mit dem besten pilkenden Barsch-Angler Deutschlands bezwecken? Hier sind nur die allerbesten Angler Deutschlands unterwegs. Wurfgewicht 80 kg aufwärts.


----------



## Honiggurami (8. November 2014)

*AW: Was ist eine Barschrute?*

"1. Kleine Köder weiter werfen Ich wette mit dir um  1000€ oder alles, was du im Sparschwein hast, dass ich mit meiner  angegebenen 70- aber tatsächlichen 100-Gramm-Rute (auch) kleine Köder  weiter werfe." 
1. Sparschwein hab ich zwar nicht aber gerne das was sich auf mein Konto befindet.
2. Wette ich das dreifache das ich mehr auf dem Konto habe als du, selbst mit meinen Jungen Jahren, aber darum geht es nicht.
3. Wirst du nicht
_____________________________________________
2. Feine Bisse viel leichter erkennbar (Mehr Fisch fangbar) Barsche beißen nicht fein!
Daran merkt man das du feine Bisse nicht erkennst, und keine Ahnung darüber besitzt.
_____________________________________________
3. Rute ist leichter (was erschöpfen der Arme verringert) Wenn du "Bitte Bitte" sagst, schick ich dir eine Packung Spinat und 'ne Fitness-Anleitung für dicke Oberarme.
Unnötig aber danke, mein 3er Split sowie meine Arbeit reicht mir vollkommen 
_____________________________________________
4. Den Köder sensibler führen (zb. 3.5cm GuFi's) Kann man ganz hervorragend mit schweren Ruten.
Garantiert nicht, das wird schon an leichte Spinner und Wobbler scheitern. Aber okay
_____________________________________________
5. An vielen Gewässern mit "wählerrischen" Barschen eine viel bessere Wahl durch kleinere Köder/Vorfach usw. Es wiederholt sich. S.o.!
Aha ok....
_____________________________________________
1. Der Drill macht viel mehr Spaß Stimmt. Für mich das unwichtigste und fragwürdigste Kriterium. Der Barsch soll schnell aus dem Wasser ... und schmecken!
"...die für manche Menschen wichtig sind und für manche nicht..." Wer lesen kann ist klar im vorteil...
_____________________________________________
2. Leichter transportierbar (zb. Fahrrad/Roller/Motorrad) Wenn's daran scheitert... 
Viele Menschen wie zb. Jugendliche besitzen kein Auto oder wollen mit wenig Gewicht ans Wasser, oder können nur mit kleines Gerät reisen.
_____________________________________________
3. Mehr Spitzenaktion Häh?
Ganz genau!
_____________________________________________
1. Man haut den Barsch die Lippen nicht raus beim Anschlag Den Barsch?  Achso, kleine Dativ-Schwäche! Passiert trotzdem nicht. Und wenn, dann  ist es immer noch besser, als ihn 15 Minuten lang zu drillen.
Keiner sprach was von 15 Minuten Drill, brauchst hier nichts zu erfinden du bist trotzdem nicht glaubhafter. Ausserdem kannst du dir ja die Barschlippen als Kette um den Hals hängen sieht bestimmt ganz toll aus...
Und das du mich schon wegen der Rechtschreibung "dumm" anmachst sagt schon aus wie sehr du verzweifelt nach Fehler suchst, ebenfalls scheint es so als hättest du ein sehr Schwachen Charakter (dazu gleich mehr)
_____________________________________________
2. Viele UL Ruten bestehen aus einem Blank was die Angel für ihre größe deutlich Stabiler macht (weniger Schwachstellen)
OK, da hast du recht. Rund 85% aller Brüche von zweiteiligen Ruten sind auf Barschdrills zurückzuführen. 
Anscheinend hast du keine Ahnung von Angeln, denn obwohl der Barsch in dem falle der Zielfisch ist, ist es trotzdem möglich auch (man glaubt es kaum) andere Fische an die Angel zu bekommen. Jahreszeiten bedingt fressen selbst Große Räuber kleine Fische da es davon zb. im Frühsommer genügend gibt! Mir sind zb. schon an vielen Seen und Teichen 90cm+ Hechte eingestiegen und da fühlt man sich doch wohler mit nur einem Blank (auch wenn ich derzeit eine zweiteiler Fische)
_____________________________________________
1. Günstiger im Vergleich zu den größeren Ruten/Zubehör (weniger Material wird benötigt) zum Bleistift: 

- Relax Kopyto Classic 3.5 cm 10er Pack 2.49€
- Relax Kopyto Classic 11.0 cm 3er Pack 2.49€

Nochmal _HÄH_? 10.000er-Pack Würmer aus dem Garten: 0€. 
Wenn ich mit Würmer fischen will geh ich auf Grund/Pose. Wie ignorant bist du eigentlich das du mir vorschreiben willst was ich als Köder benutzen soll? Und nochmals für dich es lohnt sich für zb. Schüler oder Leute mit wenig Geld, mir kann das Wurst sein ich bin kein Bill Gates, reicht aber trotzdem aus um mir nicht deswegen sorgen zu machen.
_____________________________________________
Genug Beispiele?
Nein. Meeeeeehr bitte! 
Muss dich enttäuschen, ich habe besseres zu tun als ignorante und halbwissenden Menschen etwas bei zu bringen was sie eh nicht verstehen (geht nicht an dich Allrounder27).
Indem fall denke ich mir eher, tja dann sterbt ihr eben dumm.
_____________________________________________

Alle meine Gründe weshalb eine Ul Spinne besser ist als solch ein Prügel ist garantiert kein Unfug auch wenn du es so siehst! Und jetzt zu deiner Person. Für wen hälst du dich das du so herablassend, ignorant, frech und provozierend Antwortest? Hat dir deine Mutter kein benehmen beigebracht und wie man andere Menschen behandelt? Anscheinend hast du soziale Probleme weshalb du dich so in der Virtuellen Welt so profilieren musst.

 Ich dachte ich wäre schon ein recht provokanter Mensch und habe selbst oft die Sorge das mich Menschen deshalb oft nicht richtig verstehen können. (Wie zb. das Kommentar gegen Andal, was mir im nachhinein auch wieder sagt das ich zu frech war)

 Aber du schießt den Vogel ab, du kommentierst nicht nur mit Halbwahrheiten/Lügen nein du versuchst auch einen Menschen fertig zu machen aufgrund seiner Rechtschreibung und dich in erwähnung deines "Geldes" besser darzustellen und denkst dir dabei das dein gegenüber weniger verdient als du selbst. Und damit hat sich das auch ich habe dir nichts mehr zu sagen! Du hast mir gezeigt das sich das Anglerboard für micht nicht mehr lohnt, danke hierfür.

Und nun nochmal zu ein paar anderen

@ Andal, es tut mir Leid das ich dich so angegriffen habe, war nicht mein Recht und hoffe das du es mir nicht übel nimmst. Auch wenn es meinerseits schon sehr hart war...

@ "Angeln am Main 20** Crew" hat mich gefreut mich ab und an mit euch zu Unterhalten, ich wünsche euch viel Erfolg beim weiteren befischen vom Main. Petri Heil!

@ "Angeln im Mittelmeer Crew" Petri Heil auch euch, hab immer schön mit gelesen, und mich über die Fänge gefreut die auch ihr gelandet habt.

@ Und danke an den Admins(Mods) besonderst Jose, Ihr macht die Sache Super und ich wünsche euch persönlich noch sehr viel freude an der Sache.

@ Thomas, danke für die immerwieder interessanten Threads und vorallem für das AnglerboardTV. Hast du meiner meinung nach Super gemacht und AnglerboardTV werde ich auf Youtube auch weiterhin verfolgen.

Ein letztes mal Mfg Honiggurami


----------



## Angler9999 (8. November 2014)

*AW: Was ist eine Barschrute?*



Honiggurami schrieb:


> "1. Kleine Köder weiter werfen Ich wette mit dir um  1000€ oder alles, was du im Sparschwein hast, dass ich mit meiner  angegebenen 70- aber tatsächlichen 100-Gramm-Rute (auch) kleine Köder  weiter werfe."
> 1. Sparschwein hab ich zwar nicht aber gerne das was sich auf mein Konto befindet.
> 2. Wette ich das dreifache das ich mehr auf dem Konto habe als du, selbst mit meinen Jungen Jahren, aber darum geht es nicht.
> 3. Wirst du nicht
> ...




Och Nö Jungs ..... Jetzt wird es anstrengend...


----------



## Buds Ben Cêre (8. November 2014)

*AW: Was ist eine Barschrute?*

Ja, aber ein bisschen Recht hat er schon, der Junge!
Mit einer realen 100 Gramm Rute z.B. einen 3,5er Kopyto am 3 Gramm Kopf weiter werfen als mit einer auf das WG angepassten..., Tsssss, dass ich nicht lache! 
Dann könnte man die Rolle auch gleich an einen Bambusstab aus dem Garten schrauben und damit werfen.

Also lieber Honiggurami: Mach ein paar Liegestütz, dass das Adrenalin und Testosteron sinnvoll eingesetzt werden, und morgen sieht die Welt wieder anders aus! #6

@Pippilein:
Ich hau die Barsche ja schon auch gerne in die Pfanne, aber auf so große Hose musst du eigentlich auch nicht machen.


----------



## siloaffe (9. November 2014)

*AW: Was ist eine Barschrute?*

Zum Thema Haltbarkeit von Ruten im Drill: 


In all den Jahren die ich nun angele ist mir bis heute erst eine 20 Jahre alte (Tele)Rute im Drill gebrochen und das war n U-Boot, als die 400m 0,40er schnur fast alle waren habsch die Bremse zu gedreht knack Rute Patsch schnur das wars...... 

Jedoch beim auswerfen hab ich alleine die letzten 2 Jahre 6 Ruten geschrottet, die letzte dienstag. Eine Moderne Rute bricht nicht mal eben so im drill, da gibts i.d.r. keine extremen Schockbelastungen aber genau die vertragen die Hochmodulierten Blanks nicht! 

Also eine 15g Rute mit der ich nen 15 gr Köder via ruckwurf (Wärend des rückschwungs nach vorne voll durchziehen, ich weis jetzt nicht wie ich es anders beschreiben soll) werfen kann hat kein Problem mit einem großen Fisch!

Bestes Beispiel n Kumpel aus Kölle. 
Er fischt ne 25g Rocke und hat mit dieser schon mehrere mittelstarke Walle so wie nen 100cm Zander gefangen, wohl bemerkt alles am Rhein. 

Ich frage mich auch was ihr mit eurer Wurfweite habt? 
Wenns hoch kommt fange ich 1-2 Fisch im Jahr auf volle  Wurfdistanz die meisten im Bereich 0-ca20m.  

Ich passe meine Rute dem Köder Gewässer und der Art der Fischerei an und feddisch


----------



## Hann. Münden (9. November 2014)

*AW: Was ist eine Barschrute?*



siloaffe schrieb:


> Ich frage mich auch was ihr mit eurer Wurfweite habt?


Thema Fisch(e) weiträumig überwerfen..... 
Nachtrag:...und das oft mit leichten Ködern.


----------



## Andal (9. November 2014)

*AW: Was ist eine Barschrute?*



Honiggurami schrieb:


> @ Andal, es tut mir Leid das ich dich so angegriffen habe, war nicht mein Recht und hoffe das du es mir nicht übel nimmst. Auch wenn es meinerseits schon sehr hart war...



Keine Sorge. Ich bin zu lang im Geschäft... es freut mich nicht, aber ich gräme mich auch nicht. Entschuldigung angenommen! #6

Leute, jetzt bleibt mal am Boden. Auch wenn das Thema kontrovers diskutiert werden kann, ist es lange noch kein Grund, die Bajonette aufzupflanzen und in Extreme zu verfallen. Zwischen feiner, möglicherweise zu leichter und schwerer, möglicherweise zu grober Gerätewahl liegen Welten, in denen man sich sehr komfortabel, effektiv und erfolgreich bewegen kann.

*Ich* fische eben ungern Ruten, die kürzer als 240 cm sind. *Ich* fische mittlerweile lieber Ruten mit etwas mehr Leistungsfähigkeit. Wer in dem Zusammenhang eine Leitner IM7 Mesh, 275 cm, 10-50 gr. WG (angegeben), effektiv bis maximal 80 gr., als "Prügel" bezeichnet, dem unterstelle ich, dass er diese, oder vergleichbare Ruten schlicht nicht kennt.


----------



## daci7 (9. November 2014)

*AW: Was ist eine Barschrute?*



Tobi92 schrieb:


> Ein Ü50 Barsch an der 15gr Rute ist denk ich ähnlich "gut" kontrollierbar wie ein Meter-Hecht and der 60gr Rute.
> Beides Ausnahmefälle mit gewissem Restrisiko.



Bei meiner letzten Schwedentour hat mein Kumpel (Nichtangler) mit meiner Reiserute (-15g)  nen Meterhecht gefangen. 
Drillzeit lag unter 5min und selbst ohne große Erfahrung hab ich keine wirkliche Gefahr erkennen können. Der Fisch war wunderbar kontrollierbar, nur die Landung per Kiemengriff hab ich dann lieber selbst gemacht. Den meisten Gerätschaften kann man wesentlich mehr zutrauen als man denkt - sofern die Montage vernünftig gebunden ist und die Schnur nicht beschädigt.
#h


----------



## RuhrfischerPG (9. November 2014)

*AW: Was ist eine Barschrute?*



daci7 schrieb:


> Den meisten Gerätschaften kann man wesentlich mehr zutrauen als man denkt -



Dem Gerät schon..

Das "so stark wie nötig,so fein wie möglich" birgt halt heutzutage m.M.n.mehr Interpretationsspielraum als noch vor 20 Jahren..das leichte Gerät kann richtig eingesetzt zum Segen werden,beinhaltet aber bei fehlender Erfahrung oder  Selbstüberschätzung auch die bekannten Risiken.


----------



## daci7 (9. November 2014)

*AW: Was ist eine Barschrute?*



RuhrfischerPG schrieb:


> Dem Gerät schon..
> 
> Das "so stark wie nötig,so fein wie möglich" birgt halt heutzutage m.M.n.mehr Interpretationsspielraum als noch vor 20 Jahren..das leichte Gerät kann richtig eingesetzt zum Segen werden,beinhaltet aber bei fehlender Erfahrung oder  Selbstüberschätzung auch die bekannten Risiken.



Klaro, man kann nicht unbegrenzt runtergehen, man muss aber wissen was die eigene Technik so hält. 
Mein Kumpel ist halt kein Angler, kennt das Gerät nicht und musste sich daher auf das verlassen was ich ihm sage. 
Ich bin mir sicher, dass viele der Angler die ich sonst so am Wasser treffe aufgrund ihrer "Erfahrung" die Bremse weiter aufgemacht hätten oder dem Fisch anderweitig mehr Spielraum gegeben hätten - und dann wird es eben gefährlich.
#h


----------



## Rotes Auge (9. November 2014)

*AW: Was ist eine Barschrute?*

#Offtopic

Mal ne Frage. Wie geht ihr vor wenn ihr mit Kunstködern auf Barsch gehen wollt aber Stahl/Kevlar Pflicht ist? Ich denke schon dass dadurch die Anzahl der Bisse stark vermindert wird... Flourocarbon wäre ja die erste Wahl 

Mfg


----------



## Gelöschte Mitglieder 136077 (9. November 2014)

*AW: Was ist eine Barschrute?*

Wer macht denn Kevlar zur Pflicht? Bringt auf Hecht gar nichts, sowas hat man früher öfter auf Zander genommen...Wenn Hechte da sind würde ich klar Stahlvorfach nehmen. Ist ja auch eh vorgeschrieben...eigentlich erübrigt sich die Frage deshalb ja auch.


----------



## Andal (9. November 2014)

*AW: Was ist eine Barschrute?*

Wo Barsche drin sind, kommen auch so gut wie immer Hechte vor, da gibts dann eh keine Alternative.


----------



## PirschHirsch (9. November 2014)

*AW: Was ist eine Barschrute?*

Kevlar taugt auf Hecht überhaupt nix - wenn, dann in Monsterstärke als Waller-Ansitzvorfach, aber das wars dann auch schon.

Einfach n dünnes getwizzeltes 1x7-Stahlvorfach ran an die Barschrute und gut ist. Wenn das brüniert ist und auch die Kleinteile entsprechend passen, geht das wunderbar.


----------



## daci7 (9. November 2014)

*AW: Was ist eine Barschrute?*

Ich nehm so gut wie überall Stahl - an den Gewässern an denen ich fische kommen halt viele Hechte vor. 
Man fängt teilweise weniger, dafür verludert aber auch kein Hecht mit meinem Köder in den Kiemen


----------



## Rotes Auge (9. November 2014)

*AW: Was ist eine Barschrute?*

Ich danke euch für die schnelle Info.


----------



## Hann. Münden (9. November 2014)

*AW: Was ist eine Barschrute?*



Rotes Auge schrieb:


> #Offtopic
> 
> Mal ne Frage. Wie geht ihr vor wenn ihr mit Kunstködern auf Barsch gehen wollt aber Stahl/Kevlar Pflicht ist? Ich denke schon dass dadurch die Anzahl der Bisse stark vermindert wird... Flourocarbon wäre ja die erste Wahl
> 
> Mfg


Flexonit 1x19 4,5kg habe ich immer an der UL-Rute installiert.
Stört die Barsche nicht.


----------



## Trollwut (9. November 2014)

*AW: Was ist eine Barschrute?*

Ich bin ganz ehrlich: fische zwar an einem Hechtpuff, wenn ich aber per DS auf barsch gehe dann mit fluo. Allerdings sind meine Köder dann auch angepasst. Wurm, No-Action mit max 3,5cm, Grundeln bis 7cm - und ich hatte zwischen rund 60 Barschen noch nicht einen Hecht. Kommt aber auch auf die Stellen an. An meinen Barschstellen hab ich bisher auch noch nicht einen Hecht fehabt - nicht auf gummi, nicht auf spinner, noch sonstwas


----------



## RayZero (18. November 2014)

*AW: Was ist eine Barschrute?*



Trollwut schrieb:


> Ich bin ganz ehrlich: fische zwar an einem Hechtpuff, wenn ich aber per DS auf barsch gehe dann mit fluo. Allerdings sind meine Köder dann auch angepasst. Wurm, No-Action mit max 3,5cm, Grundeln bis 7cm - und ich hatte zwischen rund 60 Barschen noch nicht einen Hecht. Kommt aber auch auf die Stellen an. An meinen Barschstellen hab ich bisher auch noch nicht einen Hecht fehabt - nicht auf gummi, nicht auf spinner, noch sonstwas



Ich habe schon ein paar kleine Hechte auf DS gefangen (als Beifang wenn man so will) und alle waren ziemlich knapp gehakt, also nur der Haken + Köder befand sich im Hechtmaul.
Ich glaube beim DS generell gibt es selbst bei Hechten keinen Überbiss. Wenn du einen Wobbler oder Spinner am Fluo führst, sieht das anders aus. Da kann der Hecht dann schon mal die Schnur zwischen die Zähne bekommen.


----------



## vermesser (18. November 2014)

*AW: Was ist eine Barschrute?*

Sehe das ähnlich wie Trollwut. DS mit KLEINEN Ködern spricht Hecht nicht an. Aber bei jeder aktiveren Methode is immer mit Hecht zu rechnen.


----------



## vermesser (18. November 2014)

*AW: Was ist eine Barschrute?*

Sorry ich mein Ray Zero.


----------



## xbsxrvxr (19. November 2014)

*AW: Was ist eine Barschrute?*

würde ich so nicht sagen...hab schon gesehen, wie hechte bis124cm auf max 8cm lange no-action würmchen gefangen wurden...und das war nicht die ausnahme, sondern kam jeden tag vor...

und in der ecke lag die quote bei ca 50/50 gefangen/verloren...vielleicht etwas mehr verlorene...

die, die gefangen wurden kamen nur raus, weil die hechte an dem leichten zeug sehr ruhig waren, keine wilde flucht, kein schüttler, kein sprung...


----------



## Nordlichtangler (19. November 2014)

*AW: Was ist eine Barschrute?*



observer schrieb:


> die, die gefangen wurden kamen nur raus, weil die hechte an dem leichten zeug sehr ruhig waren, keine wilde flucht, kein schüttler, kein sprung...


haste schön und treffend geschrieben! #6


----------

